# treo ssx 12" - enclosure bracing/volume, power, etc



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

I have it in a 1.75 F^3 32hz enclosure, on a saz1500d v1. 

The sub is heavy and I'm wondering if I should ad bracing to middle of the wide open part on the sub panel. I ran it inverted and sub up/port up without any problems. I want to run it normal and sub back/port back, but I'm wondering if this would stress it too much. It's 3/4" mdf and there are no screws in the box.

The sub is dual 2 ohm, but the coils read higher than 2 ohm, so I'm curious if I would benefit from an amp that does more power at 2 ohms. One reads 2.3 and the other 2.7, but when I moved the cone a little, the other one reads 3.5-ish. Not sure what's going on with that, but it was fine for the 45 minutes I used it driving home last night. Would the final ohm load be the only thing to worry about?

How much would I benefit from a bigger enclosure? It seems pretty loud already.


----------

